# Do you take your dog's water bowl up at night??



## firedancer722

My friend Janice and I are at odds with this! She believes I should take Charlie's water bowl up at a certain time before bed and not let him have it back until morning. She takes her dog's water up at 9-ish at night and he doesn't get it back until 6:30am. She told me I should do this because I ONCE complained that Charlie woke me up at 4:30 to go pee. This was right after his steroid shot, so the vet actually warned me that this might happen. If Charlie weren't potty trained, I might understand this, but the dog has NEVER gone potty in the house and I think it would be sort of cruel to not let him have water if he gets thirsty in the middle of the night. Maybe I'm just spoiling him though. :uhoh: hehehe 

So, what's the consensus here!?


----------



## Oaklys Dad

My boys have fresh water 24/7 in their bowls plus two "other" bowls that they use on occasion.


----------



## missmarstar

Their water bowls are down 24 hours a day. I haven't restricted late night water access since Sam was a small puppy.


----------



## Loisiana

If the dog is working on house training I will pick up the water, but otherwise it stays down.


----------



## Jleway

I don't put Lady's water bowl up for the night. Even at only 1 year of age... she knows that when it is bed time - it is sleep time - not potty time. She does, however, become my alarm clock at 7am, but it doesn't bother me... it helps me. I need to get up at 7 anyway... oh well, annoying on weekends, but I love her.


----------



## Enzos_Mom

Enzo has 3 water bowls throughout the house, one out in the back yard, then three other "bowls", just like the ones that Oakly and Caue use.  One of those 3 bowls is in the bedroom, right next to Enzo's doggy bed and his crate. It is left there all night for him. It has been since it started getting warmer outside. This hasn't been an issue for us.


----------



## Megora

We have three water bowls around the house (upstairs, downstairs, and the downstairs one the dogs share with the cat). They are on the floor 24/7.


----------



## firedancer722

Thank you! Charlie seems to know how to limit himself at night and when he's crated so that he doesn't drink a ton and then have to pee in an hour. He seems to realize that it's gonna be a while before he can go out so he better not drink too much! :


----------



## Bock

water 24/7


----------



## timberwolf

Timber gets water whenever he wants - especially with the temperatures we've been having!!!
I think I've created a monster though - I've always given him water from our water cooler so now he will turn his nose up at water that's sat in his dish - he likes his water cold!!! Preferably with ice cubes!
Now I've always said a girl's gotta have her standards 
I guess the boy's gotta have their's too!!!!


----------



## RedDogs

I only remove water if we're dealing with "swimming in the bowl" issues...


----------



## Sophie_Mom

I do put up the bowls right now - but only because Sawyer is a baby. When he is fully house trained (When?? If???), the bowls will stay down again! Sophie has what we refer to as the "bladder of steel!"


----------



## Megora

RedDogs said:


> I only remove water if we're dealing with "swimming in the bowl" issues...


You mean when your dog insists on sleeping with his head in the waterbowl? (3 out of 4 of my goldens loved having wet faces)

Or do you mean when your golden insists on drinking all of the water up and then throwing the water bowl at you? (the same 3 out of 4).

Or do you mean when your golden discovers the water bowl is empty, goes to the closet to retrieve the water gallon, carries it over to the water bowl, and gets as far as uncapping it? (that would be 1 out of 4, and I usually grab the gallon because I don't think he's capable of pouring the water without spilling a gallon of water on my bedroom floor). 

:


----------



## lgnutah

I read a dog need as many ounces of water per day as he weighs in pounds. We rinse out and re fil his bowl several times a day.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Tee has a water dish on the main floor, and another downstairs. Both are always filled. I haven't restricted her water since I was housetraining her. These days, she is welcome to have all the water she wants and needs, and if she needs to go out in the middle of the night, (which happens rarely) well, I get up and take her out. I'm always happy to actually - because she always wakes me up instead of going indoors.


----------



## Bender

There's a bucket outside in the dog run, gets filled every day, and if it's hot I put the hose in it on a dribble so it's running and always full. Also a bucket in the dog room they can drink from when they're inside, and usually they get a bit of extra water with their raw etc... 

Storee is a master water bucket swimmer, she's managed to get two paws in every bucket we've had, broken the handle on a few with her paddling, but limits that game to outside.

I don't put water in their crates, and puppies here are always crated at night, so it's usually not a problem. Bender in her old age can't hold it as well, but she's polite about it and goes next to the drain in the basement on the odd time she can't wait any longer. If she'd only use the dog door.....

Lana


----------



## AmberSunrise

My water bowls are out 24/7, but if I am working with house training they are emptied around 9 at night and refilled about 4am (my wake up time and after they have been out).

If I have an elderly dog who is starting to have problems holding it, I still leave water out figuring they need the water and I'd rather clean up than have them thirsty and possibly dehydrate.


----------



## janine

Three water bowls here 24/7. Our two cats would get mad at us if we took the water bowls up. We have to refill them during the day because our cat Stanley likes only fresh water not water with dog slobber in it. :yuck:


----------



## diana_D

I have never restricted water, not even when potty training. I believe it is cruel to do so. Puppies can dehydrate so fast.


----------



## WLR

Piper & Paco always have water....includimg from the "automatic" one.


----------



## Darcy's mom

The water has been left down 24/7 since Darcy was 5 months old. One downstairs and a bowl upstairs in the bedroom. Keep the lid down on the other bowl, I hate wet seats in the middle of the night : ) The only time she has no access to water at night is when she is sleeping in the tent with us.


----------



## Willow52

No, I've never taken up water bowls.


----------



## Jamm

Joey always has water down, outside and inside. Its also because Jesse will go and drink out of his dish, and Joey will drink out of his. They enjoy sharing ahah And ive caught them both drinking from the same dish at the same time.


----------



## StickyToedGeckos

Loisiana said:


> If the dog is working on house training I will pick up the water, but otherwise it stays down.


 +1

I have 3, Luna is only 8 weeks, so until she gets the concept of "pee outside" water gets pulled


----------



## GoldenSail

Loisiana said:


> If the dog is working on house training I will pick up the water, but otherwise it stays down.


Ditto this post


----------



## Griffyn'sMom

I've never had to remove a water bowl from Griff or Jake for that matter. Griff feels no sense of urgency to potty in the morning either. I have to coax him to go outside. He could care less and likes to sleep in mornings.


----------



## Mona

Trooper has always had access to water outside and inside. I used to never limit water inside or make sure doors to the "big bowls" stay closed, but with trying to potty train Layla, the water gets pulled up and doors are always closed. 

When (if??) she gets trained, there will be unlimited water 24/7.


----------



## 2DogsN3Cats

My boys always have water down. They have a Le Bistro (Ughh hate it) dohickey thing and since I have a tendancy to spill it if I try and pick it up full I just leave it down. But Max can hold it till forever and never has an accident and Franklin never pees in the house but if he has to poop and we are gone sometimes he will go right next to the front door.


----------



## CarolinaCasey

Right now, we have the water down 24/7 for our cat. When Gibbs comes home, it will remain out because he'll be in his crate at night and won't have access to it. Hopefully this will help with house training. My parents have Casey and Bea's water out all the time also.


----------



## Mad's Mom

Water down and dishes on every level (we live in a townhouse) from the day I brought Maddie home. Even as a pup she had a water dish in her crate at night. 

My breeder's info. said access to clean water 24/7, and that is what we did. Kinda made sense to me. Mad was no problem to housebreak.


----------



## Blondie

Maggie has always had access to water, except while in her crate at night. Even during house training. I would rather have a healthy, well-hydrated puppy, and not be too concerned when she was little about a pee accident.


----------



## eirepup

Finn always has water too I used to put him in a crate just for night time when he was toilet training and he didn't have water in there but since then he always has access. He never has accidents unless I'm out for the night and my Mom forgets to let him out before she goes to bed which has only ever happened a few times.


----------



## Goldilocks

Our dogs have water 24/7. However, if right before bed they decide to have a big drink we say "that's enough" and try to get them to stop drinking.


----------

